# TV licence , leaving address & moving to address which already has one? refund?



## gerprem08 (18 Feb 2013)

Hi folks. My licence is up for renewal on 1/3/13.
I'm leaving this address and taking my TV to a shared house where one person has a licence on 31/3/13. Was thinking of either letting it slide for the month or signing for monthly direct debit and canceling it after the first monthly payment. Why should I pay 160.00 for a licence I need for only a month? I know in the UK you can claim a refund on the licence but not in Ireland. Any advice? Thanks!


----------



## dub_nerd (18 Feb 2013)

I wouldn't do the direct debit cancellation thing - it's not a pay-as-you-go option and An Post may pursue you for the remainder.  Can you get your TV off the premises and do without for a month? (It _is_ Lent after all  )


----------



## alexandra123 (18 Feb 2013)

It is probably best if you contact the TV licence department and tell them that you are moving house where their is an existing tv licence and to remove your name from their billing system.

Then I would watch tv as normal until you move. Maybe if you just leave and do nothing - the notices will keep being sent to the same address with your name on the bill. You don't want to be done for failure to appear in court. I don't know if they do arrest warrants for matters such as this. I would not be buying a licence if I was moving in a month.


----------



## moonman (26 Feb 2013)

my daughter had this problem a couple of years ago , she emailed them, and told them that she would not be renewing the licence as she was moving a few days before it was due, she moved in with her friend 3 weeks later and that was that. she made enquiries later and she found out that they did not pursue it. she left a forwarding address for mail and she didn't receive a notice for a tv licence.


----------



## Time (26 Feb 2013)

If you are paying from month to month it is very hard to simply just cancel the licence as they automatically issue a new licence without notice.


----------



## ajapale (15 Sep 2013)

Time said:


> .. they automatically issue a new licence without notice.



Time, if this is true it reinforces our concern voiced else where about the automatic "roll over" of Direct Debit mandates for other taxes and levies.


----------



## Crea (30 Sep 2013)

Let them know your plans. Tell them you're moving to an address with a license which is in someone elses name. If you don't do this and go to get a license down the line it might cause headaches. Best to be up front and get the info onto their systems.


----------

